# Homelite carb adjustment?



## knucklebuster (Jul 12, 2007)

Homelite 27 AV chainsaw. Carb seems to be out of adjustment. What's the procedure for setting the high/low fuel mixture screws? What's a good starting point?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a link to the Zama adjustment procedure,Walbro carbs are adjusted the same way.Hope this helps.
http://www.zamacarb.com/tipspage.html


----------



## knucklebuster (Jul 12, 2007)

Thank you very much. 
That's exactly what i was looking for.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Your welcome and good luck.Have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!:hat:


----------



## knucklebuster (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks usmcgrunt. You have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year too.


----------

